# Good Choice



## Mecabe Business

Just a heads up for those of you thinking of joining Good Choice Preservation. We started with them in August I think we graduated still never figured that one out, supposed to have gotten id's etc (still waiting on them.Then finally started getting jobs in mid September, to just get canned by the end of October. Continously got pulled off our jobs to fill other contractors jobs (whom were on vacation or had thier stuff stolen) then to only receive several phones calls a day because our jobs were late. 

Checks did not arrive until after 30 days, had to pay for the software to keep track of our work orders.So after spending the money for supplies, the software we only got a $50 check, we got told it will get better a week later the check was $63 wow not a lot of money for two weeks worth of work every single day. 

After everything we spent and jobs that we cleared faster than other contractors we were giving no excuse as to other than the jobs were late when we got fired (through email might I add). The owner who I have yet to figure out who he is stated I will call you back and here it is alomst two weeks later and no return phone calls and our money we already earned will be held for (ANOTHER) 30 days. If it was me I would look elsewhere.


----------



## JDRM

Welcome to the site. :thumbsup:

Most here have denied Good choice due to their low pay scale, sorry to hear of your bad experience!


----------



## thanohano44

JDRM said:


> Welcome to the site. :thumbsup:
> 
> Most here have denied Good choice due to their low pay scale, sorry to hear of your bad experience!


Have anybody told them to change their name to Bad Choice or worse than welfare preservation?


----------



## REO2Rentals

Mecabe Business said:


> Just a heads up for those of you thinking of joining Good Choice Preservation. We started with them in August I think we graduated still never figured that one out, supposed to have gotten id's etc (still waiting on them.Then finally started getting jobs in mid September, to just get canned by the end of October. Continously got pulled off our jobs to fill other contractors jobs (whom were on vacation or had thier stuff stolen) then to only receive several phones calls a day because our jobs were late.
> 
> Checks did not arrive until after 30 days, had to pay for the software to keep track of our work orders.So after spending the money for supplies, the software we only got a $50 check, we got told it will get better a week later the check was $63 wow not a lot of money for two weeks worth of work every single day.
> 
> After everything we spent and jobs that we cleared faster than other contractors we were giving no excuse as to other than the jobs were late when we got fired (through email might I add). The owner who I have yet to figure out who he is stated I will call you back and here it is alomst two weeks later and no return phone calls and our money we already earned will be held for (ANOTHER) 30 days. If it was me I would look elsewhere.


What they pricing look like? Can u share?


----------



## JDRM

Horrible! Let me see if I can find it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM

*They are client specific on pricing, but as you can see here, no need to waste your t*


----------



## BRADSConst

JDRM...I can't see anything


----------



## JDRM

I can see it on my end?? Im not very familiar with uploading to this site....

But here is a breakdown, or PM me your email and I will forward original:

Debris removal $15 cyd
Dry wint $ 20
Re-wint $ 15
INITIAL cut up to 5K $ 20
Knoblock $ 16
Roof tarp $ 300 30 X 50
Cap gas line $1
Re- Cut $ 15

Just some basics...

I will email if needed, send me address.


----------



## BRADSConst

JDRM said:


> I can see it on my end?? Im not very familiar with uploading to this site....
> 
> But here is a breakdown, or PM me your email and I will forward original:
> 
> Debris removal $15 cyd
> Dry wint $ 20
> Re-wint $ 15
> INITIAL cut up to 5K $ 20
> Knoblock $ 16
> Roof tarp $ 300 30 X 50
> Cap gas line $1
> Re- Cut $ 15
> 
> Just some basics...
> 
> I will email if needed, send me address.


$15 CYD for debris and $20 wintz? I've kicked clients to the curb that pay better than that. I don't need to see anymore. Thanks


----------



## BPWY

I tried to upload the pricing sheet file but the site software says its too big. 

I'm not sure I can resize a PDF file the way I can JPEG. 

If I get time to mess with it later I'll try.



But from what I see................ their prices paid to the contractor are well below break even.


----------



## GTX63

Some of the prices listed are missing some zeros at the end.


----------



## sun69

got hired by good choice months ago , no badge no work orders , just a soft ware bill ?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDRM

sun69 said:


> got hired by good choice months ago , no badge no work orders , just a soft ware bill ?:thumbup::thumbup:


Probably a good thing, if they sent you a W.O you might loose more money......... :drink:


----------



## SIR

This has got to be some of the worst prices ive ever seen. Theres no way I would even set my alarm clock for that. My cheapest mower cost 5200.00 why would I cut a yard for 15.00. This is why the industry sucks now.


----------



## dryBgerG

SIR said:


> This has got to be some of the worst prices ive ever seen. Theres no way I would even set my alarm clock for that. My cheapest mower cost 5200.00 why would I cut a yard for 15.00. This is why the industry sucks now.


I hear you. I see guys around here doing re-cuts for $12.


----------



## lynnejaj

I do suggest staying as far away from 'Bad Choice Preservation'. I swear they pay their people with the money they screw the companies out of.

No joke. 
I work for other companies and they don't seem to feel they have to screw any of the worker companies out the money earned.
Oh my................stay away from this Co. unless you want to pay them for the work your company does.
I often wonder if the banks know what's going on?? The default homes could be done sooner if they weren't so busy doing the swindle hustle on the worker companies. 
hmmmmm.................Oh ~ I feel better now..............:thumbsup:


----------



## REOmadness

holy cow they pay worse than cyprexx.


----------



## ctquietcorner

Wow not sure what Good Choice Preservation you all have worked for, but my husband has been with them since last August and we have a totally different price list from what is shown.

His smallest lawn cut which is a 45ftx45ft area at a condo is $35.
Just this year along he is making (beside the one small one) $50 to $175 a lawn and they have a one acre max. 

We get bids for to just move debris in way of a grass cut and those are $75 to $100. Then they will send a work order a few weeks later and have us remove the debris $25 a yard. 

The wints start at $50 for dry and multiple units are $25 for each extra one we have to winterize.

Heck he's even been getting tons of bid work and some debris removal.

Never have issues getting paid and everyone we have ever e-mailed or spoken with has been very helpful. Maybe we're lucky?

Maybe the rates are different for different states? 

Now 5 Brothers is a totally different story.


----------



## JDRM

I have seen the price list in several states and it is crap! To answer your question, it is the good choice out of Florida... 

You are the first one to compliment them on any social media site, or even to claim they pay good, Im thinking you may be the owner of good choice? In house employee??? :sleep1:


----------



## hammerhead

JDRM said:


> I have seen the price list in several states and it is crap! To answer your question, it is the good choice out of Florida...
> 
> You are the first one to compliment them on any social media site, or even to claim they pay good, Im thinking you may be the owner of good choice? In house employee??? :sleep1:


thats what I was thinking.


----------



## ctquietcorner

Oh god no definately have nothing to do with them directly, just what my husband gets for work orders. 

Don't get me wrong we have had some bumps in the road with them and they don't pay anything near what 5 brothers does, but on the whole, the last year they haven't been to bad. 
My husband will get a call or two from them a week, but we found as long as we do everything on the work order exactly as it states we get no phone calls or e-mails.
He did have some issues last year when he first started with some properties he did in MA, but we switched our territory to just two counties in CT and so far so good this year. Didn't get to much work over the winter and GCP got all caught up on paying us. Now we get checks every week some are small and some are good size all depends on what they have us do, but they are all from work done two weeks before no more waiting 30days.

I definately think the pricing has to do with the area in the US. We got the price sheet for the North East area we are in CT and the pricing is supposed to be for ME, NH,VT, RI, MA, and CT. I know some parts of the US have lower pricing not sure why I think it should the be same regardless of what part your in. Have to add New York and New Jersey to that list and remove ME and VT. Never really realized that VT and ME were not on the list thought they were. 

I know before the beginning of grass season we had a memo that gave us the option of either giving GCP our lawn cut pricing or just using theirs. We decided to just use theirs.
With the abnormal amount of rain and then heat the grass around here has been growing like crazy. We found out when we started doing the tall lawns that they had even different prices which worked out well for us by using their pricing. Heck for the month of May most of the lawn cuts were over $100 due to the grass being over 18inches tall. 

We don't really get to many trashouts, but we have been doing a bunch of basement pumping and installing dehumidifiers and sump pumps and other odd things. 

At least for us so far they are working out well, but that can change at anytime.


----------



## lynnejaj

ctquietcorner said:


> Wow not sure what Good Choice Preservation you all have worked for, but my husband has been with them since last August and we have a totally different price list from what is shown.
> 
> His smallest lawn cut which is a 45ftx45ft area at a condo is $35.
> Just this year along he is making (beside the one small one) $50 to $175 a lawn and they have a one acre max.
> 
> We get bids for to just move debris in way of a grass cut and those are $75 to $100. Then they will send a work order a few weeks later and have us remove the debris $25 a yard.
> 
> The wints start at $50 for dry and multiple units are $25 for each extra one we have to winterize.
> 
> Heck he's even been getting tons of bid work and some debris removal.
> 
> Never have issues getting paid and everyone we have ever e-mailed or spoken with has been very helpful. Maybe we're lucky?
> 
> Maybe the rates are different for different states?
> 
> Now 5 Brothers is a totally different story.


 
Hmmmmmmmmmmm............................I question the info' on the 'good' Good Choice. I wish you well.............hmmmmmmmmmmm
Keep up the good work for 'Good Choice'. 
I'll keep my distance and advise others to do the same from this end. 
This is the first company I ever had a major complaint. After the 'screw hustle' I was told by another company....Ohhhhhh, I could have told you not to work for them.
:whistling2:


----------



## ctquietcorner

I can't get the price list to post. I want you guys to see I'm not BS anyone about the prices we were given.

Again they don't pay as well as 5 bros, but we have had less headaches with them.

My husband currently works for both GCP and 5 Bros in NE CT.


----------



## JDRM

Around here we call them " Bad choice"....... :thumbsup:


----------



## lynnejaj

Hahahahahah ahahahaha hahahahaha


----------



## Joschev

*Good Choice Preservation*

I just read this write-up with interest.
I have over 20 years in the business.
I took Good Choice Preservation's training.
The tests have more grammatical errors, misspelled words, duplications of sentences, numerous other errors.
They want me to pay for the background check.
They want me to sign a confidentilaity agreement that says that my knowledge, experience, education, etc., are their properties, and protected by them.

Be very careful of this company.





Mecabe Business said:


> Just a heads up for those of you thinking of joining Good Choice Preservation. We started with them in August I think we graduated still never figured that one out, supposed to have gotten id's etc (still waiting on them.Then finally started getting jobs in mid September, to just get canned by the end of October. Continously got pulled off our jobs to fill other contractors jobs (whom were on vacation or had thier stuff stolen) then to only receive several phones calls a day because our jobs were late.
> 
> Checks did not arrive until after 30 days, had to pay for the software to keep track of our work orders.So after spending the money for supplies, the software we only got a $50 check, we got told it will get better a week later the check was $63 wow not a lot of money for two weeks worth of work every single day.
> 
> After everything we spent and jobs that we cleared faster than other contractors we were giving no excuse as to other than the jobs were late when we got fired (through email might I add). The owner who I have yet to figure out who he is stated I will call you back and here it is alomst two weeks later and no return phone calls and our money we already earned will be held for (ANOTHER) 30 days. If it was me I would look elsewhere.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD.

*GCP = Good Choice Preservation*



ctquietcorner said:


> Oh god no definately have nothing to do with them directly, just what my husband gets for work orders.
> 
> Don't get me wrong we have had some bumps in the road with them and they don't pay anything near what 5 brothers does, but on the whole, the last year they haven't been to bad.
> My husband will get a call or two from them a week, but we found as long as we do everything on the work order exactly as it states we get no phone calls or e-mails.
> He did have some issues last year when he first started with some properties he did in MA, but we switched our territory to just two counties in CT and so far so good this year. Didn't get to much work over the winter and GCP got all caught up on paying us. Now we get checks every week some are small and some are good size all depends on what they have us do, but they are all from work done two weeks before no more waiting 30days.
> 
> I definately think the pricing has to do with the area in the US. We got the price sheet for the North East area we are in CT and the pricing is supposed to be for ME, NH,VT, RI, MA, and CT. I know some parts of the US have lower pricing not sure why I think it should the be same regardless of what part your in. Have to add New York and New Jersey to that list and remove ME and VT. Never really realized that VT and ME were not on the list thought they were.
> 
> I know before the beginning of grass season we had a memo that gave us the option of either giving GCP our lawn cut pricing or just using theirs. We decided to just use theirs.
> With the abnormal amount of rain and then heat the grass around here has been growing like crazy. We found out when we started doing the tall lawns that they had even different prices which worked out well for us by using their pricing. Heck for the month of May most of the lawn cuts were over $100 due to the grass being over 18inches tall.
> 
> We don't really get to many trashouts, but we have been doing a bunch of basement pumping and installing dehumidifiers and sump pumps and other odd things.
> 
> At least for us so far they are working out well, but that can change at anytime.


No we are not a Employee/Owner or any other in-house term you want to classify vendors as...

We have received GCPs price list and it's not the best prices in the world but it's not the WORST either. We would be happy to post if we knew how. Whoever started this thread had to either get an old price list or perhaps they got the wrong company, I DON'T KNOW...


----------



## poboy

can anyone send price list on some of the national like safe guard or national field rep.


----------



## Buzzardsbay

this didn't pfor anything under correctly, but the grass cuts are 35 to 55 for less than 12". 30-50 for recuts. 
From
To
< 12
> 12 < 18
> 18 < 24
> 24 < 30
> 30 < 36
> 36 < 42
> 42 < 48
< 12
> 12 < 18
> 18 < 24
> 24 < 30
> 30 < 36
> 36 < 42
> 42 < 48
0 2,500
$ 35.00
$ 35.70
$ 35.78
$ 40.89
$ 49.06
$ 65.42
$ 81.77
$ 30.00
$ 30.60
$ 31.01
$ 34.07
$ 40.89
$ 54.52
$ 68.15
2,501
5,000
$ 35.00
$ 35.70
$ 36.26
$ 50.01
$ 60.01
$ 80.02
$ 100.02
$ 30.00
$ 30.60
$ 31.26
$ 41.68
$ 50.01
$ 66.68
$ 83.35
5,001
7,500
$ 35.00
$ 35.70
$ 44.35
$ 61.17
$ 73.40
$ 97.87
$ 122.34
$ 30.00
$ 30.60
$ 38.23
$ 50.97
$ 61.17
$ 81.56
$ 101.95
7,501
10,000
$ 35.00
$ 35.70
$ 52.44
$ 72.33
$ 86.79
$ 115.72
$ 144.65
$ 30.00
$ 30.60
$ 45.20
$ 60.27
$ 72.33
$ 96.44
$ 120.55
10,001
12,500
$ 37.50
$ 56.25
$ 56.83
$ 90.92 $ 109.11
$ 145.47
$ 181.84
$ 32.50
$ 48.75
$ 49.25
$ 75.77
$ 90.92 $ 121.23
$ 151.54
12,501
15,000
$ 40.00
$ 60.00
$ 68.45 $ 109.52 $ 131.42
$ 175.22
$ 219.03
$ 35.00
$ 52.50
$ 59.32
$ 91.26 $ 109.52 $ 146.02
$ 182.53
15,001
17,500
$ 42.50
$ 63.75
$ 80.07 $ 128.11 $ 153.73
$ 204.98
$ 256.22
$ 37.50
$ 56.25
$ 69.39 $ 106.76 $ 128.11 $ 170.81
$ 213.52
17,501
20,000
$ 45.00
$ 67.50
$ 91.69 $ 146.71 $ 176.05
$ 234.73
$ 293.41
$ 40.00
$ 60.00
$ 79.47 $ 122.26 $ 146.71 $ 195.61
$ 244.51
20,001
22,500
$ 46.25
$ 69.38
$ 92.09 $ 157.86 $ 189.44
$ 252.58
$ 315.73
$ 41.25
$ 61.88
$ 81.56 $ 131.55 $ 157.86 $ 210.48
$ 263.11
22,501
25,000
$ 47.50
$ 71.25
$ 98.60 $ 169.02 $ 202.82
$ 270.43
$ 338.04
$ 42.50
$ 63.75
$ 87.33 $ 140.85 $ 169.02 $ 225.36
$ 281.70
25,001
27,500
$ 48.75
$ 73.13 $ 108.36 $ 185.76 $ 222.91
$ 297.21
$ 371.51
$ 43.75
$ 65.63
$ 95.97 $ 154.80 $ 185.76 $ 247.67
$ 309.59
27,501
30,000
$ 50.00
$ 75.00 $ 118.12 $ 202.49 $ 242.99
$ 323.99
$ 404.98
$ 45.00
$ 67.50 $ 104.62 $ 168.74 $ 202.49 $ 269.99
$ 337.49
30,001
32,500
$ 51.25
$ 76.88 $ 118.90 $ 222.95 $ 267.54
$ 356.71
$ 445.89
$ 46.25
$ 69.38 $ 105.90 $ 185.79 $ 222.95 $ 297.26
$ 371.58
32,501
35,000
$ 52.50
$ 78.75 $ 129.81 $ 243.40 $ 292.08
$ 389.44
$ 486.80
$ 47.50
$ 71.25 $ 115.62 $ 202.84 $ 243.40 $ 324.54
$ 405.67
35,001
37,500
$ 53.75
$ 80.63 $ 138.74 $ 260.14 $ 312.17
$ 416.22
$ 520.28
$ 48.75
$ 73.13 $ 123.57 $ 216.78 $ 260.14 $ 346.85
$ 433.56
37,501
43,560
$ 55.00
$ 82.50 $ 147.67 $ 276.87 $ 332.25
$ 443.00
$ 553.75
$ 50.00
$ 75.00 $ 131.51 $ 230.73 $ 276.87 $ 369.16
$ 461.46


----------



## Buzzardsbay

that wasn't english, but you can figure it out


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD.

No longer working for Good Choice Preservation due to a certain RVM(Ohio RVM). That A*****e agreed to a mileage fee of .55/mile roundtrip per property(his offer not mine)and then when it came to invoice.... through an email he said he didn't agree to that!


----------



## Buzzardsbay

ctquietcorner said:


> I can't get the price list to post. I want you guys to see I'm not BS anyone about the prices we were given.
> 
> Again they don't pay as well as 5 bros, but we have had less headaches with them.
> 
> My husband currently works for both GCP and 5 Bros in NE CT.


I just started working for GCPM in Eastern Ma, the Pricing is exactly what CT said it is (most grass cuts are $50- I'm a 1 to 2 person operation). The pricing lower than some, but livable. Bleach and Kilz 1.20/ sf, debris is $25.


----------



## thanohano44

Buzzardsbay said:


> I just started working for GCPM in Eastern Ma, the Pricing is exactly what CT said it is (most grass cuts are $50- I'm a 1 to 2 person operation). The pricing lower than some, but livable. Bleach and Kilz 1.20/ sf, debris is $25.



Another one.


----------



## ctquietcorner

PropertyWerX said:


> No longer working for Good Choice Preservation due to a certain RVM(Ohio RVM). That A*****e agreed to a mileage fee of .55/mile roundtrip per property(his offer not mine)and then when it came to invoice.... through an email he said he didn't agree to that!


 
You should contact Chris Ewing. He has been very helpful in the past with mileage and extra trip charge pay outs.

We've always gotten agreed to fees in an e-mail, but if the RVM said he would do the mileage fee then he needs to be held accountable for it.


----------



## ctquietcorner

thanohano44 said:


> Another one.


So tell me Thanohano44 another one what?


----------



## WES1

We worked for them for about 3 weeks here in Florida...no bull**** the lowest grass re-cut was $14.97 for 0- 5000 sq ft, 5000-10,00 was $18.00,10,00 -15,000 was $22.00. Debris removal ranged from $12-$15 per cyd,lock changes were $12.00,lock boxes were $13.00...I dont get food stamps nor participate in section 8 housing...I have to mobilize $35,000 in equipment pay insurance and fuel just to get $14.97 for a grass re-cut ? :whistling2: I dont think so


----------



## cover2

ctquietcorner said:


> So tell me Thanohano44 another one what?


 I believe he is referring to the mold/ bleach and kilz. If you are not certified you are opening yourself up to a ton of liability that your insurance is not going to cover.
One of the biggest reasons I am no longer in this business, asked for a letter from national and the bank absolving me of any future repercussions related to work orders stating to bleach and apply kilz to affected areas. That was 6 months ago still waiting on the letter:whistling2: Regionals, nationals and the banks are just hanging your arse out to dry no amount of money they could pay is worth the potential lawsuit that only you are going to be held liable for.


----------



## cover2

WES1 said:


> We worked for them for about 3 weeks here in Florida...no bull**** the lowest grass re-cut was $14.97 for 0- 5000 sq ft, 5000-10,00 was $18.00,10,00 -15,000 was $22.00. Debris removal ranged from $12-$15 per cyd,lock changes were $12.00,lock boxes were $13.00...I dont get food stamps nor participate in section 8 housing...I have to mobilize $35,000 in equipment pay insurance and fuel just to get $14.97 for a grass re-cut ? :whistling2: I dont think so


 But you're making it up on volume!!!:whistling2:


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

*Good Choice is a BAD choice*

We worked for Good Choice properties for several months before we had to stop doing work for them due to non-payments, and because they constantly lied to us about pretty much everything. I am turning the remainder of their debt over to collections, but it may be a lost cause. Their business processes are flawed so badly I am not sure how they stay in business. Check them out on the better business bureau for their rating to see what kind of company they are. They have an "F". First one I have ever seen.I am sure we aren't the only ones they screw over. In our area, Syracuse, NY, I know 3 other Lawn companies that quit working for them due to non payment. I am going after the property owners for payment, in the hopes they will see what a BAD job Good Choice does. If you want hours of frustration, and documentation, and to be lied to and misled on a regular basis, I would say they are a great company to work for. I don't want that. Unfortunately we have worked for Safeguard and others, and they are all the same. It is hard to believe they can even stay in business. Just figure out the companies they work for, and you can apply to be a vendor on their site directly usually, which would take Good Choice out of the equation, and get you more money. Plus, they will probably actually pay you. That, or I would say stay out of property preservation all together, as they all seem the same. You are better off bidding businesses in your area. Or, any paying customers, as they haven't figured that one out yet. Also, Good choices phones don't work. Try and get a hold of the person they tell you to, and the extension will ALWAYS be wrong, or you will get someone else. Never who you are trying to get a hold of. My God, I could go on for hours about them. Too bad I don't feel like cutting and pasting hundreds of their emails to prove it.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

For the guy above who says you make up for it in quantity... That is wrong. If you don't get paid, it is just more money they screwed you out of. And, at those prices, Ha. We get minimum $30 here in NY, and it still wasn't worth putting up with the constant lies.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

*?*



cover2 said:


> But you're making it up on volume!!!:whistling2:


WTF? This guy most be smoking the grass instead of cutting it.... If they don't pay you at all, it is just more work done without pay, and at these rates, no quantity would make anyone money.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

thanohano44 said:


> Have anybody told them to change their name to Bad Choice or worse than welfare preservation?


NICE! The only better name might be Horrible choice. LOL


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

PropertyWerX said:


> No longer working for Good Choice Preservation due to a certain RVM(Ohio RVM). That A*****e agreed to a mileage fee of .55/mile roundtrip per property(his offer not mine)and then when it came to invoice.... through an email he said he didn't agree to that!


I am not surprised. They do this to everyone I think. We got the same type treatment from them. I don't think they will last long.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

Buzzardsbay said:


> I just started working for GCPM in Eastern Ma, the Pricing is exactly what CT said it is (most grass cuts are $50- I'm a 1 to 2 person operation). The pricing lower than some, but livable. Bleach and Kilz 1.20/ sf, debris is $25.


They still wont pay you the correct amount, or probably wont pay you at all. Personal experience talking here. Good Luck!


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

ctquietcorner said:


> You should contact Chris Ewing. He has been very helpful in the past with mileage and extra trip charge pay outs.
> 
> We've always gotten agreed to fees in an e-mail, but if the RVM said he would do the mileage fee then he needs to be held accountable for it.


Chris has lied to me personally about several things. Just a heads up on his trustworthiness.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

ctquietcorner said:


> You should contact Chris Ewing. He has been very helpful in the past with mileage and extra trip charge pay outs.
> 
> We've always gotten agreed to fees in an e-mail, but if the RVM said he would do the mileage fee then he needs to be held accountable for it.


You should get email confirmation on every little detail with these guys. They are masters of telling you something on the phone, and then denying it later. If you don't, you will probably regret it down the road. Remember, EVERY LITTLE DETAIL SHOULD BE CONFIRMED BY EMAIL!!! This is experience talking here.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

ctquietcorner said:


> Oh god no definately have nothing to do with them directly, just what my husband gets for work orders.
> 
> Don't get me wrong we have had some bumps in the road with them and they don't pay anything near what 5 brothers does, but on the whole, the last year they haven't been to bad.
> My husband will get a call or two from them a week, but we found as long as we do everything on the work order exactly as it states we get no phone calls or e-mails.
> He did have some issues last year when he first started with some properties he did in MA, but we switched our territory to just two counties in CT and so far so good this year. Didn't get to much work over the winter and GCP got all caught up on paying us. Now we get checks every week some are small and some are good size all depends on what they have us do, but they are all from work done two weeks before no more waiting 30days.
> 
> I definately think the pricing has to do with the area in the US. We got the price sheet for the North East area we are in CT and the pricing is supposed to be for ME, NH,VT, RI, MA, and CT. I know some parts of the US have lower pricing not sure why I think it should the be same regardless of what part your in. Have to add New York and New Jersey to that list and remove ME and VT. Never really realized that VT and ME were not on the list thought they were.
> 
> I know before the beginning of grass season we had a memo that gave us the option of either giving GCP our lawn cut pricing or just using theirs. We decided to just use theirs.
> With the abnormal amount of rain and then heat the grass around here has been growing like crazy. We found out when we started doing the tall lawns that they had even different prices which worked out well for us by using their pricing. Heck for the month of May most of the lawn cuts were over $100 due to the grass being over 18inches tall.
> 
> We don't really get to many trashouts, but we have been doing a bunch of basement pumping and installing dehumidifiers and sump pumps and other odd things.
> 
> At least for us so far they are working out well, but that can change at anytime.


Did you have to bag the grass on the jobs where it was higher than 18"? Thanks...


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

lynnejaj said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm............................I question the info' on the 'good' Good Choice. I wish you well.............hmmmmmmmmmmm
> Keep up the good work for 'Good Choice'.
> I'll keep my distance and advise others to do the same from this end.
> This is the first company I ever had a major complaint. After the 'screw hustle' I was told by another company....Ohhhhhh, I could have told you not to work for them.
> :whistling2:


Our experience was, we would go to a house, cut the grass and pick up to 1 CU debris and they would just pay for the cut and say the debris was part of the "allowable" for that work order. HMMMMM is right. We will spread the word also. I don't think many qualified vendors waste their time with this industry anymore. Too many issues with companies like this at the helm.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

poboy said:


> can anyone send price list on some of the national like safe guard or national field rep.


In our area, Good Choice and safeguards prices are within $5 of each other for lawns under 15K sq Ft. They run between $30-$35. It is summer 2014.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

JDRM said:


> Probably a good thing, if they sent you a W.O you might loose more money......... :drink:


I didn't think I would be laughing reading this, but that was a good one!


----------



## cover2

AAA Quick Plows & Lawns said:


> WTF? This guy most be smoking the grass instead of cutting it.... If they don't pay you at all, it is just more work done without pay, and at these rates, no quantity would make anyone money.


That was my post and it was total sarcasm. I told the jack wagons at good choice I wouldnt start my truck for their pricing. Hate to say it but I knew they would start screwing anybody that signed on with them.


----------



## ctquietcorner

AAA Quick Plows & Lawns said:


> Did you have to bag the grass on the jobs where it was higher than 18"? Thanks...


We were never asked to bag grass, but we also never put in our bids that we would bag the grass.


----------



## ctquietcorner

AAA Quick Plows & Lawns said:


> Our experience was, we would go to a house, cut the grass and pick up to 1 CU debris and they would just pay for the cut and say the debris was part of the "allowable" for that work order. HMMMMM is right. We will spread the word also. I don't think many qualified vendors waste their time with this industry anymore. Too many issues with companies like this at the helm.


I have to ask did it state in the work order to pick up to 1 cu debris? In the 3 years my husband has worked for them he never once got a grass cut order that had anything else on it but the grass cut.

Debris removal or to just move it has always been a bid approval type work order.


----------



## lynnejaj

*Just adding my 2 cents ........again*

:shifty:

Bad Choice did try to get me back working for their company. The person that I talked to by phone was great.............but then I remembered how things changed after I originally did past work ~ plus I 're'invoiced Bad Choice for back pay while talking the the recruiter. Surprise............not even a comment or a 'we'll look into this'. If one agrees to work for this company, expect to get screwed out of the money. That's the 'Bad Choice' workers jobs to screw the real workers. 
There are too many other companies that are the 'best' to work for;

Like >>>>> 5 Brothers, Spectrum and NVMS :thumbup: 


I'd lay odds the banks that secure Bad Choice aren't aware of their practices of keeping the money and not paying the people that actually do the work. 

Sadie~again


----------



## ctquietcorner

lynnejaj said:


> :shifty:
> 
> Bad Choice did try to get me back working for their company. The person that I talked to by phone was great.............but then I remembered how things changed after I originally did past work ~ plus I 're'invoiced Bad Choice for back pay while talking the the recruiter. Surprise............not even a comment or a 'we'll look into this'. If one agrees to work for this company, expect to get screwed out of the money. That's the 'Bad Choice' workers jobs to screw the real workers.
> There are too many other companies that are the 'best' to work for;
> 
> Like >>>>> 5 Brothers, Spectrum and NVMS :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'd lay odds the banks that secure Bad Choice aren't aware of their practices of keeping the money and not paying the people that actually do the work.
> 
> Sadie~again


See now our experiance has been the opposite. Never had issues with getting paid and getting paid the correct amount. My husband gets all the work done before it is due and then 15 days later we get paid for it.

I will admit I was a bit hesitant about two of the clients wanting BATF work done. He did a small tree trim job and BATF. I was pleasantly surprised that not only did they pay us in the 15 days, but also for the BATF was. Since then he has been doing numerous BATF and getting paid the correct amount for all the jobs. 

Unlike 5 Brothers who screwed my husband out of money and we still have liens on a couple of houses.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

cover2 said:


> That was my post and it was total sarcasm. I told the jack wagons at good choice I wouldnt start my truck for their pricing. Hate to say it but I knew they would start screwing anybody that signed on with them.


Ahh, didn't catch the sarcasm. Lots of that with this company. Just got told I wont be paid for work done. Asked by Chris Ewing to "help them out" and this is what you ,might get....Cut & pasted emails here.. Check the dates...
*From:* Jenny Jambor [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Tuesday, August 26, 2014 04:58 PM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* RE: Completed Dispute Process
 Todd,
You will receive additional $91.00 for disputed work orders 245708864/245868251/246140881RT. Payment will go out in 2 weeks. 
Thank you, 

According to this the check should have gone out Tues. Sept. 8th, then I got the following email


*From:* Jenny Jambor [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Monday, September 15, 2014 06:09 PM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* Disputes 

 Todd,
Attached you will find the disputed work orders resubmitted on 08/29/14 and a copy of your original dispute. Once results are in, a check will be sent the following Friday for $141.00. This includes $91.00 for the 3 disputed work orders plus $50.00 for mileage. 
Thank you for your patience with this matter. 
Thank you,

It is Sept 25th, and no check yet... Just a little proof for the masses on how they work...


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

And I missed adding this email I just got saying they still haven't mailed it, and that they will be sending a lower amount than the previous email stated...check the details...*From:* Disputes [mailto[email protected]]
*Sent:* Wednesday, September 24, 2014 06:58 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* Final Dispute Results 

P {margin-top:0;margin-bottom:0;}   Dear Todd,
Thank you for submitting a dispute request to review your payment. Our review of your dispute is now complete. We appreciate your patience as your dispute has been investigated and researched by the Good Choice Preservation Team. GCP understands the importance of timely and accurate payments to each and every vendor in the Good Choice Preservation Network. Please understand that each dispute which is submitted is handled on an individual basis. Each vendor dispute submitted goes through a vigorous review process to assure Vendors that adjusted payments are correct. 


During this review process, our Vendor Business Specialists, as well as our Client Team Managers review each item and payment amount disputed on a line item basis. During this review, all photos submitted, bids provided, and all work performed on the work orders are reviewed carefully. This is to ensure that each and every dollar amount is accurate and each job performed on the work order is accounted for. Once both our VBS and CTM have carefully reviewed the dispute, a final dispute meeting is held. Led by Good Choice Preservation Senior Management, our Chief Operating Officer and Chief Financial Officer also review all payment discrepancies alongside the VBS and CTM’s who have researched the dispute. With all parties present, a final payment amount is determined.


Attached document, you will find your completed dispute form. The completed dispute form shows your new adjusted payment amount based on the research conducted through the dispute process. The final result of your dispute lists each payment dispute amount as well as the supporting reasons for the new payout amount. Again, we appreciate your patience during this thorough process.

our adjusted payment to be received is: $91.00
All adjusted payment amounts will be included on your 9-26-14 Friday check. If you have any questions pertaining to the results or review of your dispute, please contact us at (941) 377-5135. Good Choice Preservation values all the hard work that is put in for each and every vendor across our network. Again, thank you for your cooperation during the dispute process.

Where is the $50 for mileage they stated in the other email?


----------



## cover2

AAA Quick Plows & Lawns said:


> And I missed adding this email I just got saying they still haven't mailed it, and that they will be sending a lower amount than the previous email stated...check the details...*From:* Disputes [mailto[email protected]]
> *Sent:* Wednesday, September 24, 2014 06:58 AM
> *To:* [email protected]
> *Subject:* Final Dispute Results
> 
> P {margin-top:0;margin-bottom:0;}   Dear Todd,
> Thank you for submitting a dispute request to review your payment. Our review of your dispute is now complete. We appreciate your patience as your dispute has been investigated and researched by the Good Choice Preservation Team. GCP understands the importance of timely and accurate payments to each and every vendor in the Good Choice Preservation Network. Please understand that each dispute which is submitted is handled on an individual basis. Each vendor dispute submitted goes through a vigorous review process to assure Vendors that adjusted payments are correct.
> 
> 
> During this review process, our Vendor Business Specialists, as well as our Client Team Managers review each item and payment amount disputed on a line item basis. During this review, all photos submitted, bids provided, and all work performed on the work orders are reviewed carefully. This is to ensure that each and every dollar amount is accurate and each job performed on the work order is accounted for. Once both our VBS and CTM have carefully reviewed the dispute, a final dispute meeting is held. Led by Good Choice Preservation Senior Management, our Chief Operating Officer and Chief Financial Officer also review all payment discrepancies alongside the VBS and CTM’s who have researched the dispute. With all parties present, a final payment amount is determined.
> 
> 
> Attached document, you will find your completed dispute form. The completed dispute form shows your new adjusted payment amount based on the research conducted through the dispute process. The final result of your dispute lists each payment dispute amount as well as the supporting reasons for the new payout amount. Again, we appreciate your patience during this thorough process.
> 
> our adjusted payment to be received is: $91.00
> All adjusted payment amounts will be included on your 9-26-14 Friday check. If you have any questions pertaining to the results or review of your dispute, please contact us at (941) 377-5135. Good Choice Preservation values all the hard work that is put in for each and every vendor across our network. Again, thank you for your cooperation during the dispute process.
> 
> Where is the $50 for mileage they stated in the other email?


Lien lien lien don't waste anymore of your time just lien


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

ctquietcorner said:


> I have to ask did it state in the work order to pick up to 1 cu debris? In the 3 years my husband has worked for them he never once got a grass cut order that had anything else on it but the grass cut.
> 
> Debris removal or to just move it has always been a bid approval type work order.


The work orders say a lot about "up to the allowable", but don't state what that is in clear terms. The order says you have to pick up debris in the way, or trash. If you leave anything they will send you back to clean it up, then say it was included in the cut price as the "allowable". If you bother to pick it up ( and once again, I am talking about 1 Yd debris here) they will say it was included in the allowable. Check my other thread that has their emails. It is quite revealing as to their practices. Thanks...


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

ctquietcorner said:


> See now our experiance has been the opposite. Never had issues with getting paid and getting paid the correct amount. My husband gets all the work done before it is due and then 15 days later we get paid for it.
> 
> I will admit I was a bit hesitant about two of the clients wanting BATF work done. He did a small tree trim job and BATF. I was pleasantly surprised that not only did they pay us in the 15 days, but also for the BATF was. Since then he has been doing numerous BATF and getting paid the correct amount for all the jobs.
> 
> Unlike 5 Brothers who screwed my husband out of money and we still have liens on a couple of houses.


 You must be the ONLY people they haven't screwed over yet. I am happy for you. still doesn't change their general behavior towards vendors. everybody else hates them.


----------



## AAA Quick Plows & Lawns

cover2 said:


> Lien lien lien don't waste anymore of your time just lien


Everybody says Lien lien lien, but have you ever tried to do this? I have a lawyers office handle my collections, and they wont even attempt to do liens. They have collected 15K debts for me before, and it has gone through the court system, then had to settle due to the fact they could have dragged it out for another year. Especially because I am in NY and they are in Fla. Not easy as people like to say. If you have any practical advise I would love nothing mare than to hit them where it hurts. I already tried the BBB, but they already earned an F rating there...


----------



## cover2

AAA Quick Plows & Lawns said:


> Everybody says Lien lien lien, but have you ever tried to do this? I have a lawyers office handle my collections, and they wont even attempt to do liens. They have collected 15K debts for me before, and it has gone through the court system, then had to settle due to the fact they could have dragged it out for another year. Especially because I am in NY and they are in Fla. Not easy as people like to say. If you have any practical advise I would love nothing mare than to hit them where it hurts. I already tried the BBB, but they already earned an F rating there...


 Well......... did you get your money?


----------



## cfm

Lol, I met with one of the owners not long ago. Very good used car salesman. 

I especially loved the "bid after the fact" aka do the work and we might pay you.


----------



## jmorehouse

*This forum is already useful THX*

I just joined this forum but this info has already saved me some time and headache. I just got a phone call from these folks asking me if I would do some work for them. This pricing is ridiculous! I won't waste my time. Thanks everyone:thumbup:


----------

